# The Headless Horseman Patio 2011



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, for those interested, here is the patio scene...apologies that it's a bit dark...


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

...and here's the interior!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Love the details! I feel like I'm a spy sneeking into your house to steal the gems.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The abundance of red lighting gives the whole scene a diabolically festive look


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice


----------

